# Some threads not working.



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Hi guys. Are any of you also finding certain threads not working?


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)




----------



## johan (29/9/14)

@Marzuq I had that once or twice in the past, but solved it by closing that particular thread and try again, haven't seen it lately.


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/14)

Thanks @johan.i have been having that happen with a few threads from my Windows laptop at work. Closing and re-opening didn't help. I notice now it's doing the same from my mobile device as well


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @johan.i have been having that happen with a few threads from my Windows laptop at work. Closing and re-opening didn't help. I notice now it's doing the same from my mobile device as well


 
Thats weird, only thing I can think of is bad DSL bandwidth (too many lost packets) - on my Linux box no problems though.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/14)

We're aware of this issue guys, @Gizmo is working on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

